# Taste of the Wild?



## MissmyCaseygirl (Jul 21, 2009)

I had posted this question on the tail end of another thread, I hope it's ok that I'm giving it it's own thread.

I received some samples of Taste of the Wild. They were so generous and supplied me with several sample bags. 

Do they make a puppy formula? All the feeding instructions are for adult dogs.

Also, they sent me several varieties. How do I know which is right or can I alternate between them?

Thanks!


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Why don't you check out their website

http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/

I don't see why you couldn't alternate the foods. Many people do that. It just depends on your dogs sensitivity to it.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Taste of the Wild is an all stages food, so it's for puppies, adults, and seniors.


----------



## Alosmom (Aug 7, 2009)

That is what i feed my wolfdogs and my chihuahua. I really like it because it is for all age groups. That way you don't have to go from puppy food to auilt food. Plus it is grain free and you will not have a big problem with them having alliges. How old is the pup and how much does it weight? My wolfkids don't like the fish or the wetland wild fowl as good as the high prairie. What i did i started them on the fish first because the fish is better on the belly.


----------



## MissmyCaseygirl (Jul 21, 2009)

She's almost 7-months old and she weighs about 11 pounds.

I had read on their website that it's an all-stages food. That's pretty neat. Thanks for the help!

Looks like the only place in my area that I can get TOTW is at a grain store. I'm waiting on a sample of Chicken Soup brand. Not sure what to do. I thought about trying Blue Buffalo as well. I just want to get her off the Iams.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Did you just write the companies and ask for samples? That's pretty awesome, if you did!


----------



## MissmyCaseygirl (Jul 21, 2009)

I did. I e-mailed a few companies and heard back from TOTW and Chicken Soup (obviously manufactured in the same place because the same woman wrote me). Got my TOTW samples on Friday.

Natura (makers of Innova, Evo & California Natural) told me that my local pet store should be able to supply me w/ samples. I called my local store and they said that most pet food companies don't give them samples anymore.

Wellness is sending me samples in the mail. 

Orijen told me they are out of stock on samples at the time.

Blue Buffalo is mailing me a $5 coupon.

Over all a very good experience. I got the idea from this site to ask around for samples.


----------



## joeyjoe9 (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been able to find free samples of Innova and EVO (with exception of Red Meat) at my local natural pet food stores. Orijen sells a small packet for about $2 for those who want to try it out. I have since switched from TOTW to Orijen.


----------



## SkizzyWildCard (May 10, 2009)

I don't mean to steal the thread but, 
Could a 3 month old puppy eat/handle TOTW?
And who carries it? 

MissmyCaseygirl the thread is yours again. haha


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I feed TOTW as well and love it. My dogs have done great on it!



> My wolfkids don't like the fish or the wetland wild fowl as good as the high prairie.


Funny you mention this, Alosmom - my wolfers are the exact same way. The high prairie is their favorite.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

My labs LOVE TOTW and I also got the sample bags and they sent a nice box of samples. We had a skin issue with our 10 month old due to getting into some water with a mite and getting a skin infection. He blew his whole coat,was itchy,and about 25% bald. His coat is coming back in wonderfully now and I switched him from Merrick to TOTW and the results are great. Not only is the coat really becoming healthy,his stools are tiny,he has less gas as well.
We also feed this to our 17 week old pup,the previous owners claimed she had a medical condition and the research I did on it suggested a high quality grain free food. I have since found out she doen't have the condition but she is doing so well I refuse to feed her anything else.


----------



## Alosmom (Aug 7, 2009)

SkizzyWildCard said:


> I don't mean to steal the thread but,
> Could a 3 month old puppy eat/handle TOTW?
> And who carries it?
> 
> MissmyCaseygirl the thread is yours again. haha




Yes a 3 mo old can eat it. It is for all stages of life. I get mine from a pet store.



momof3 said:


> My labs LOVE TOTW and I also got the sample bags and they sent a nice box of samples. We had a skin issue with our 10 month old due to getting into some water with a mite and getting a skin infection. He blew his whole coat,was itchy,and about 25% bald. His coat is coming back in wonderfully now and I switched him from Merrick to TOTW and the results are great. Not only is the coat really becoming healthy,his stools are tiny,he has less gas as well.
> We also feed this to our 17 week old pup,the previous owners claimed she had a medical condition and the research I did on it suggested a high quality grain free food. I have since found out she doen't have the condition but she is doing so well I refuse to feed her anything else.




I wouldn't feed anything else. It is a very good food that is why your babies are doing so good on it. I think once you find a good food that does your babies good then stay on it. I used to feed Orijen but the guy that i was getting my food from was having a hard time getting it so then he went to TOTW over a year ago and my has been on it every sences.



nekomi said:


> I feed TOTW as well and love it. My dogs have done great on it!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mention this, Alosmom - my wolfers are the exact same way. The high prairie is their favorite.




Hey what can you said they know what is good!!!!


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

TOTW is a great food, but I don't think it's as heavenly as everyone on this thread (or forum) seems to think! Remember that they say, "Our meats do not contain any added hormones/presevatives" but when asked if their SUPPLIERS put the preservatives in there, the answer is, "That is propriatary information." 

Maybe I'm just paranoid, heh. I give Belle TOTW once in a while, but I prefer to stick with foods that flat-out say "There is no ethoxyquin in our meats", like Wellness.


----------



## Alosmom (Aug 7, 2009)

I tried Welliness for my little chihuahua and i didn't like it. She lost weight on it. So i but her back on the TOTW and she put her weight back on. But it might work for your dog ok. That is why that they make different dog food.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Sloth said:


> TOTW is a great food, but I don't think it's as heavenly as everyone on this thread (or forum) seems to think! Remember that they say, "Our meats do not contain any added hormones/presevatives" but when asked if their SUPPLIERS put the preservatives in there, the answer is, "That is propriatary information."
> 
> Maybe I'm just paranoid, heh. I give Belle TOTW once in a while, but I prefer to stick with foods that flat-out say "There is no ethoxyquin in our meats", like Wellness.


I agree, for this reason, I don't feed TOTW. I feed a lot of the fish formula as well because my dog likes it best and I don't trust that their fish doesn't have ethoxyquin. But if you're feeding the other formulas with little to no fish, I don't see a problem with the food. Since I'm in Canada, and Orijen is more readily available to me, that's what I feed and it's been working well.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Sloth said:


> TOTW is a great food, but I don't think it's as heavenly as everyone on this thread (or forum) seems to think! Remember that they say, "Our meats do not contain any added hormones/presevatives" but when asked if their SUPPLIERS put the preservatives in there, the answer is, "That is propriatary information."
> 
> Maybe I'm just paranoid, heh. I give Belle TOTW once in a while, but I prefer to stick with foods that flat-out say "There is no ethoxyquin in our meats", like Wellness.


Only fish meal is normally preserved with ethoxyquin. So if you choose the non-fish formulas there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Alosmom (Aug 7, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I agree, for this reason, I don't feed TOTW. I feed a lot of the fish formula as well because my dog likes it best and I don't trust that their fish doesn't have ethoxyquin. But if you're feeding the other formulas with little to no fish, I don't see a problem with the food. Since I'm in Canada, and Orijen is more readily available to me, that's what I feed and it's been working well.




Orijen is also a good food. I used to feed it but where i get my food from the pet store was having a hard time getting it from Canada. HE would order it and sometimes it would take him a mo. to get it. He would be out so he just got tired of it and went with TOTW. The only thing i didn't like about Orijen it turn the dog poop really dark brown. Where it should be a light brown.



Willowy said:


> Only fish meal is normally preserved with ethoxyquin. So if you choose the non-fish formulas there shouldn't be a problem.




I feed High Prairie in TOTW. Mine didn't care for the fish. I would give it to them and they would just sat there and look at you like i don't like this.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Alosmom said:


> Orijen is also a good food. I used to feed it but where i get my food from the pet store was having a hard time getting it from Canada. HE would order it and sometimes it would take him a mo. to get it. He would be out so he just got tired of it and went with TOTW. The only thing i didn't like about Orijen it turn the dog poop really dark brown. Where it should be a light brown.


Really? My dog always poops light brown to yellowy brown! But we do give her veggies and fruits in the morning, maybe that's why.


----------



## Alosmom (Aug 7, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Really? My dog always poops light brown to yellowy brown! But we do give her veggies and fruits in the morning, maybe that's why.



More then likely that is why your dog poop is a lighter color.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I find when feeding Orijen, it's good to add some extra fiber like fruits and veg just because the food itself makes poop quite hard. I prefer a little more fiber in her diet than Orijen has so I add.


----------



## Alosmom (Aug 7, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I find when feeding Orijen, it's good to add some extra fiber like fruits and veg just because the food itself makes poop quite hard. I prefer a little more fiber in her diet than Orijen has so I add.



I know it also make my wolfkids poop hard too. But i like the food with no grains in it. To me it is alot better for them.


----------



## megbot (Aug 3, 2009)

do any of you mix the flavors? Or do you feed one flavor all the time?


----------



## Alosmom (Aug 7, 2009)

I just feed one at a time.


----------

